# confused about finishing



## pap2544 (Feb 18, 2008)

Even though most people prefer to CA finish their pens I am still new to this and not quite ready to try it just yet.  I have a bottle of HUT friction polish which I have been using, then following it up with a coat of furniture wax.  My question is can I use a lacquer based sanding sealer under a shellac based friction polish.  I would appreciate any suggestions or help.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, you can place shellac over lacquer. 

I'd stay away from furniture polish, it's too soft.


----------



## rherrell (Feb 18, 2008)

Short answer, yes. Longer answer, go ahead and try a CA finish. The sooner you start, the sooner you'll learn. Trust me, it's not THAT hard. You can always do what I did. Read all the tutorials and try everybody elses way only to find everybody elses way doesn't work FOR YOU. Then come up with your own way!


----------



## loglugger (Feb 18, 2008)

Ron tell him what to replace the furniture polish with, I am just hanging here.
Bob


----------



## rherrell (Feb 18, 2008)

For wax, Carnuba, but ANY wax will wear off rather quickly.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 18, 2008)

Ren Wax of course!

Or anything that has carnuba wax. I have a can I bought in the automotive section of a department store. The can reads that it is 100% carnuba wax. It's a paste and it's lasted me for years. I forget the brand name but it has a bright colored parrot on the can.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Pap,
One thing to remember about shellac, it sticks to just about anything and just about anything will stick to shellac! And like Ron said, Carbuna is just about the hardest wax we use. 
When you are ready for a CA finish, Check out this video that was posted by MrPukaShell(Robert).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTbCOL4npg
I think it will help to actually see someone apply the CA.  Everyone seems to have their own system to make CA work,  this one works for me.  The fella in the video uses thick CA, I use thin but put on more coats. I think the thin works better for me because my shop is pretty damp.


----------



## stevers (Feb 18, 2008)

Take a look at this Pat,
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33651


----------



## marionquill (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't get too hung up on CA finish. You really don't need a lot of finishes - on wood, a hard wax is fine - try HUT PPP brown and then use HUT PPP white -- that's really all you need. Any finish is going to come off after a few months use except for something hard like CA -- that'll take much longer to wear off. On acrylic, all you need is a good plastic polish - Hut also makes a plastic polish that works great. Some people will use Ren. wax after that but it's not really needed - it may help keep the finger prints off the pen but otherwise, doesn't stick.  The friction polish you're using is nice to give it a good shine, but follow up with something harder.  Try a few different finishes and see what you like best.

Jason


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 19, 2008)

putting ca over friction polish?? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm never done that b4


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marionquill_
> 
> I wouldn't get too hung up on CA finish. You really don't need a lot of finishes - on wood, a hard wax is fine - try HUT PPP brown and then use HUT PPP white -- that's really all you need. Any finish is going to come off after a few months use except for something hard like CA -- that'll take much longer to wear off. On acrylic, all you need is a good plastic polish - Hut also makes a plastic polish that works great. Some people will use Ren. wax after that but it's not really needed - it may help keep the finger prints off the pen but otherwise, doesn't stick.  The friction polish you're using is nice to give it a good shine, but follow up with something harder.  Try a few different finishes and see what you like best.
> 
> Jason



Jason, I'm sorry, but the Hut PPP advice is not that good.  These waxes wear off very quickly, leaving a dull flat finish.  CA, Enduro, lacquer and Unaxol among others give a beautiful, long-lasting finish to a wood pen.  Anyone who takes the time to turn and polish a pen should give it a decent finish.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what Cav said.  Why bother to make it if you're not going to give it some long lasting protection?


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Feb 24, 2008)

On the YOUTUBE vid listed above by Robert.   Has anyone had problems doing it this way, because I thought it would glue the blanks to the bushings!!!  It doesn't, and/or why not?? becuz he used thick CA???   Would like a follow-up on this please!!!


Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Most likely as the small amount of ca in each coat barely covers the blank, no extra to push out over the bushings.  Just a guess.


----------

